# Transfert DD sur Imac G3



## Invité (19 Mai 2007)

Salut les gens
je voudrais changer le DD d'un de mes Imac (pas de bol c'est le 350, donc pas de firewire) en clonant le disque actuel.
Quelle solution voyez-vous ? 
J'ai essayé de brancher mon DD externe habituel en Usb, il monte bien sur le bureau de l'Imac, mais ni utilitaire de disque, ni CCC, ni SuperDuper n'arrivent à me faire la moindre image disque. 
C'est parce que je démarre sur l'Imac qu'ils n'y arrivent pas ?
Bon, en dernier recourt il me reste le graveur externe qui peut aussi se brancher en Usb, mais si vous avez une autre idée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

A part sortir le disque dur, et le monter sur un autre Mac capable de faire le boulot, l&#224;, je ne vois pas. Peut-&#234;tre en "ethernet", l'iMac 350 &#224; du 100baseT, donc une pas trop mauvaise vitesse de transfert, mais dans tous les cas, faut au moins deux Mac.


----------



## Invité (19 Mai 2007)

Merci pour cet avis.
J'avais pensé à l'ethernet aussi. 
Qu'est ce qui est le plus rapide, l'usb1 ou l'ethernet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

L'ethernet (USB1 maxi 12 Mb/s, plut&#244;t compter sur le quart que la moiti&#233;, ethernet 100 Mb/s*, entre deux machines via un c&#226;ble direct, vitesse effective relativement proche de ce chiffre).




(*)sauf bien entendu si l'autre machine est plus ancienne avec une carte r&#233;seau en 10baseT. Les machines les plus r&#233;centes &#224; avoir eu de telles cartes sont les G3 beiges ("Molaire" comprise) pour les machines de bureau, et les PowerBook G3 "WallStreet" pour les portables. Toutes les machines plus r&#233;centes que celles ci (premiers iMac, G3 blanc/bleu, PowerBook G3 "Lombard" (clavier bronze) et plus r&#233;centes sont en 100baseT).


----------



## Invité (20 Mai 2007)

Bon Dieu, c'est bien sûr !
J'avais fait ça il y a un moment avec mon Starmax. C'était effroyablement lent !
Mais c'était du 10BaseT. :mouais: 
Là, ça va être bien plus rapide.


----------



## claude72 (25 Mai 2007)

Avec une nappe adaptée (ou plus exactement bricolée), tu peux brancher ton 2e DD en esclave à la place du lecteur CD


----------



## Invité (25 Mai 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Avec une nappe adaptée (ou plus exactement bricolée), tu peux brancher ton 2e DD en esclave à la place du lecteur CD



Pas con ça !   
Je vais voir si j'ai un adaptateur en stock !


----------



## claude72 (27 Mai 2007)

Un adatateur en stock, ça m'étonnerait ! car ça m'étonnerait même que ça existe !

En fait il faut que tu te fasses ta nappe :
- soit entièrement avec une nappe 40 fils sur laquelle tu sertis 2 connecteurs 40 broches et un 50 broches,
- soit à partir d'une nappe IDE normale avec 3 connecteurs 40 broches, dont tu coupes le connecteur 40 coté carte mère (au ras du connecteur), et tu sertis à la place un connecteur 50 broches (neuf ou d'une vieille nappe SCSI) en prenant modèle sur la nappe de l'iMac pour le sens de sertissage, la position du détrompeur et de quel côté décaler la nappe de 40 fils dans le connecteur prévu pour en accueillir 50 !!!

(si tu veux acheter des connecteurs neufs, ce sont des connecteurs type HE10 à 40 et 50 broches)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2007)

Sinon, juste pour le temps du transfert, tu peux op&#233;rer "&#224; c&#339;ur ouvert" (en fait, &#224; bo&#238;tier ouvert), juste en sortant le lecteur optique, et en posant le disque dur (switch r&#233;gl&#233; sur "slave") &#224; sa place, avec une simple feuille de papier intercal&#233;e entre le dessous du disque et le support pour &#233;viter tout risque de court jus. Comme &#231;a, tu peux utiliser la nappe de l'iMac, et une fois le transfert termin&#233;, tu remontes le tout proprement (en n'oubliant pas de mettre le nouveau disque &#224; la place de l'ancien).

En tout cas, c'est ce que j'avais fait quand j'ai chang&#233; le disque dur de l'iMac DV 450 de mon fils.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Mai 2007)

Tiens au fait, le contrôleur IDE de l'ibook palourde 1re génération est-il capable de gérer le master/slave ou est-il limité à un disque comme celui de mon G3 desktop beige ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2007)

Pour autant que je sache, le format 2,5 pouces ne g&#232;re pas le master/slave, ces disques ne disposant pas de cavalier de r&#233;glage. Mais "&#224; v&#233;rifier".

Par contre, seuls les tout premiers mod&#232;les de G3 beige ne le g&#233;raient pas, et encore, seuls les 233.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Mai 2007)

Seuls les 233 ? Mince, j'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que mon 266  (1re s&#233;rie) &#233;tait aussi castr&#233; du bus


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2007)

Pas que je sache. Mais fais une recherche, je me souviens avoir vu passer un sujet ou un membre donnait un moyen s&#251;r d'identifier ceux qui peuvent et ceux qui ne peuvent pas.

EDIT : Tiens, j'ai retrouv&#233;, c'est celui ci !


----------



## guytantakul (27 Mai 2007)

Merci Pascal, je regarderai ça cet aprème


----------



## claude72 (27 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, juste pour le temps du transfert, tu peux opérer "à cur ouvert" (en fait, à boîtier ouvert), juste en sortant le lecteur optique, et en posant le disque dur (switch réglé sur "slave") à sa place, avec une simple feuille de papier intercalée entre le dessous du disque et le support pour éviter tout risque de court jus. Comme ça, tu peux utiliser la nappe de l'iMac, et une fois le transfert terminé, tu remontes le tout proprement (en n'oubliant pas de mettre le nouveau disque à la place de l'ancien).
> 
> En tout cas, c'est ce que j'avais fait quand j'ai changé le disque dur de l'iMac DV 450 de mon fils.


Tout à fait d'accord avec l'opération "à coeur ouvert", et une feuille de papier (épais quand-même) pour éviter les courts-jus.

Mais pour le branchement sur la nappe d'origine de l'iMac, tu m'étonnes : le connecteur du lecteur de CD est un connecteur 50 broches (comme celui de la carte mère) : pas facile de brancher un connecteur 50 broches femelle dans le connecteur mâle 40 broches du disque-dur ???
(c'est pourquoi il est nécessaire de refaire une nappe spéciale, pour brancher le 2e disque-dur le temps du transfert)
(les 10 fils supplémentaires sont pour le + 5 volts, la masse de l'alimentation, et les signaux audio gauche, droite et masse)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Tout &#224; fait d'accord avec l'op&#233;ration "&#224; coeur ouvert", et une feuille de papier (&#233;pais quand-m&#234;me&#8230 pour &#233;viter les courts-jus.
> 
> Mais pour le branchement sur la nappe d'origine de l'iMac, tu m'&#233;tonnes : le connecteur du lecteur de CD est un connecteur 50 broches (comme celui de la carte m&#232;re) : pas facile de brancher un connecteur 50 broches femelle dans le connecteur m&#226;le 40 broches du disque-dur ???
> (c'est pourquoi il est n&#233;cessaire de refaire une nappe sp&#233;ciale, pour brancher le 2e disque-dur le temps du transfert&#8230
> (les 10 fils suppl&#233;mentaires sont pour le + 5 volts, la masse de l'alimentation, et les signaux audio gauche, droite et masse)




L&#224;, c'est toi qui m'&#233;tonne, sur l'iMac DV450 de mon fils, je n'ai pas vu (enfin, disons "pas fait attention") le connecteur c&#244;t&#233; carte m&#232;re, mais celui du lecteur de DVD &#233;tait bien un 40 broches standard, associ&#233; avec une prise d'alim &#224; quatre broches tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique, et la petite prise &#224; quatre broches de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; pour l'audio


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2007)

Bon, j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; et mon 266 (devenu 400 depuis, mais bon...) est bien limit&#233; &#224; un disque.
Mais je crois que la ROM est sur un socket, non soud&#233;e et qu'il y a moyen de la changer... 

Je lance un appel pour une ROM rev.2 ou 3 pour recycler ce G3 chez mon vieux papounet... 
(si quelqu'un a une carte-m&#232;re fusill&#233;e, le chip m'int&#233;resse  )



Pascal 77 a dit:


> L&#224;, c'est toi qui m'&#233;tonne, sur l'iMac DV450 de mon fils, je n'ai pas vu (enfin, disons "pas fait attention") le connecteur c&#244;t&#233; carte m&#232;re, mais celui du lecteur de DVD &#233;tait bien un 40 broches standard, associ&#233; avec une prise d'alim &#224; quatre broches tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique, et la petite prise &#224; quatre broches de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; pour l'audio



Sans doute pas la m&#234;me r&#233;vision


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Je lance un appel pour une ROM rev.2 ou 3 pour recycler ce G3 chez mon vieux papounet...
> (si quelqu'un a une carte-mère fusillée, le chip m'intéresse  )



Il y a peut-être plus simple


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2007)

H&#233;las non, les 3 PCI sont occup&#233;s 
Carte usb, Carte scsi Ultrawide et carte 3dfx voodoo3/2000. 
Remarque, je pourrais enlever la scsi UW pour chez mon papounet. Merci Pascal !


----------



## claude72 (28 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, c'est toi qui m'étonne, sur l'iMac DV450 de mon fils, je n'ai pas vu (enfin, disons "pas fait attention") le connecteur côté carte mère, mais celui du lecteur de DVD était bien un 40 broches standard, associé avec une prise d'alim à quatre broches tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique, et la petite prise à quatre broches de l'autre côté pour l'audio


Ah ??? !!!

Mais comme en fait cette connexion se fait sur une platine adaptatrice (car le lecteur lui-même a une petite prise miniature genre Centronics), et il est facile d'imaginer qu'il puisse y avoir d'autres types de connexions utilisés ou plus simplement d'autres modèles de lecteur CD/DVD qui ont été montés !


(Perso, jusqu'ici, les quelques iMac 350 MHz, DV400, DV450 et DV500 (en tout peut-être une quinzaine au total) que j'ai ouverts avaient tous le lecteur CD ou CD/DVD connecté par une seule prise HE10 50 broches passant tous les signaux IDE, audio et l'alim)

Si un jour tu rouvres cet iMac, tu penses à vérifier la prise sur la carte mère ?


----------



## Invité (28 Mai 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec l'opération "à coeur ouvert", et une feuille de papier (épais quand-même) pour éviter les courts-jus.
> 
> Mais pour le branchement sur la nappe d'origine de l'iMac, tu m'étonnes : le connecteur du lecteur de CD est un connecteur 50 broches (comme celui de la carte mère) : pas facile de brancher un connecteur 50 broches femelle dans le connecteur mâle 40 broches du disque-dur ???
> (c'est pourquoi il est nécessaire de refaire une nappe spéciale, pour brancher le 2e disque-dur le temps du transfert)
> (les 10 fils supplémentaires sont pour le + 5 volts, la masse de l'alimentation, et les signaux audio gauche, droite et masse)



Bon, en fait je l'ai fait petit joueur :rose: 
Copie avec Toast des dossiers "utilisateurs", "bibliothèque", "applications" et "Os9" (donc le dossier Classic et ses applications) sur un Dvd.
En ethernet (wifi pour ce poste) il a fallu 5 heures !  
Merci à vous


----------

